# This guy picked up the exhausted dog, and he turned out to be a wonderful husky.



## Paco Dennis (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Irwin (Jul 22, 2021)

There's too much damn suffering in the world. But at least this time it had a happy ending.


----------

